# China/Kaifeng



## dowl11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get some pointers, answers, and/or help. 

- I am about to move to Kaifeng in about a week to start working as an English teacher, and I was hoping I could get in touch with anyone who lives or has lived there. I am beyond nervous, as it is my first time to Asia. Any comments or info whatsoever would be greatly appreciated.

- Also, I will be teaching at a private school, and was hoping to get some advice on for teaching English in China. 

Thanks guys.

Nick


----------

